# annoucement`s?



## flutefixer (Aug 22, 2009)

I am a new member and I would like to post an annoucement on this site but am unable, could some one help me? the site tells me I am unable to "post an annoucement" but it is letting me post here,? thanks


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Try this Announcement forum --> *Announcements and Bulletin Board* 

Not *this one* <-- Admins only can start threads there (members can reply though) - I agree it is not very obvious


----------



## prosax1 (Jul 27, 2009)

Contact a moderator


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

saxofpride said:


> Contact a moderator


What do I look like?


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

kcp said:


> saxofpride said:
> 
> 
> > Contact a moderator
> ...


a most charming administrator


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Ahwww! Thanks for sucking up :love2:


----------

